# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Wer hat Erfahrung mit Ethinylestradiol?

## Susann

Ein Betroffener in unserer SHG Gruppe, androgenresistenter Prostatakrebs, hat sich dieses Medikament - primär wohl ein Antikonzeptiva - auf Anraten eines Freundes vom Arzt verschreiben lassen. 
Nach einer Anfangsdosis von 1000 mg fiel in der Tat der PSA Wert. Eine im Beipackzettel empfohlene Erhaltungstherapie ist nicht möglich, da das Medikament ("Etinilestradiolo Amsa") derzeit in Deutschland nicht erhältlich ist.
Der Betroffene, der selbst kein Inernet hat, möchte gerne wissen
- wer bereits Erfahrung hat mit diesem Medikament
- welche Nebenwirkungen zu befürchten sind
- ob das Medikament langfristig genommen werden kann
- wo man es ggf. beziehen kann

Susann
SHG Nürnberg

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Susann,
Ethinylestradiol ist ein synthetischer Arzneistoff aus der Gruppe der Estrogene. Es ist ein Derivat des natürlichen vorkommenden Estradiols mit verstärkter estrogener Wirkung und wird vor allem zur Empfängnisverhütung (Antikonzeptiva) eingesetzt.[Wiki]

Wegen des heftigen Nebenwirkungsprofils erfolgt die Applikation aktuell i.A. transdermal anstatt oral, wobei mir die Dosis von 1000mg etwa hoch erscheint!? Vielleicht ein Tippfehler - üblich sind 1-2mg/Tag. Östrogene sind eine sehr alte Variante der Hormontherapie bei PCA, heutzutage durch Gabe von LHRH/GnRH-Analoga abgelöst. Östrogene werden üblicherweise zusammen mit Ketoconazol als Zweitlinientherapie eingesetzt, oder in sub-mg Dosen zur Erhaltung der Knochendichte bei ADT. Blutverdünner sind dann ggf. indiziert.

Wenn unter Östrogentherapie der PSA Wert fällt, liegt keine Kastrationsresistenz vor.
Durch die beschränkte Wirkungsdauer stellt sich die Frage der langfristigen Einnahme meist nicht.

----------


## LowRoad

Noch ein Nachtrag zu diesem Thema, Estrogene als alternative Hormontherapie bei PCA. Das ist vielleicht in letzter Zeit etwas in Vergessenheit geraten, sollte aber als Zweitlinientherapie vielleicht auch mal angedacht werden. Es kann durchaus über lange Zeit wirksam sein, wie der Beitrag von Prof.Wassersug zeigt, den ich einem anderen Forum "entliehen" habe:



> Yes, there is an alternative to Lupron (and that class of drugs): transdermal estradiol. My suggestion is that you take the Wibowo et al. 2011 paper, attached here, and the list of references below to you MD and ask him/her why s/he didn't suggest transdermal estradiol.* I have been on it for over a decade*, with no bone dimeralization, no hot flashes, no evidence of cognitive impairment, sexual interest retained, etc. If there is strong history of breast cancer in your family though, it would need to be monitored.
> 
> The one side effect is nipple sensitivity and some gynecomastia. There are ways to deal with that, although not all men find it a problem. [See Wassersug & Oliffe 2009 paper, also attached.] One personal comment: I have used the estradiol patches and Estrogel and have found the gel much easier to use. 
> 
> If your MD, wants more information s/he is welcome to call me.
> Yours truly,
> Richard Wassersug
> Professor
> Department of Anatomy & Neurobiology
> ...


Das hörst sich doch nicht uninteressant an, und man könnte ihn bei Bedarf auch direkt fragen. Zusammen mit Wibowo und Schellhammer hat er ein sehr umfassendes Papier zur: _"clinical implications for patients with prostate cancer on androgen deprivation therapy."_ verfasst. Der Fulltext kann bei mir per mail "bestellt" werden.

Ein anderes Papier von ihm befasst sich mit dem _"Social Context for Psychological Distress from Iatrogenic_ _Gynecomastia with Suggestions for Its Management"_.

*Fazit:* Estrogene als 2nd-Line ADT sind durchaus eine Überlegung wert, Nebenwirkungen zu managen!

----------


## Susann

Herzlichen Dank - wenn auch verspätet - für die ausführlichen Antworten. 
Ich habe sie an den Betroffenen weiter gegeben.
susann

----------


## M Schostak

> *Fazit:* Estrogene als 2nd-Line ADT sind durchaus eine Überlegung wert, Nebenwirkungen zu managen!


Vorsicht, das ist ein gefährliches Fazit, 
man sollte die Vorgeschichte kennen:

Für die Entdeckung, dass eine Kastration sowie eine gegengeschlechtliche Behandlung das Pca stoppen kann, hat Huggins 1966 den Nobelpreis bekommen.
Die chirurgische, irreversible Kastration wurde nicht als besonders schick empfunden, man suchte statt dessen nach Tabletten. Das erste oral verfügbare Medikament hiess Diethystilbestrol (DES), ein Östrogen. Es wirkte zwar sehr gut gegen Prostatakrebs, hatte jedoch heftige, teilweise tötliche Nebenwirkungen: Herzinfarkte, Thrombosen, Lungenembolien u.v.m.
Wegen dieser -teilweise tötlichen- Nebenwirkungen wurden in den 1970ern die großen Studien der VACURG und MRC gestartet, die untersucht haben, wie lange man bis zur Therapie mit DES warten kann (Prinzip "Early vs. Deffered"): MRC, Br J Urol 1997, 79:235-246

Etwa zeitgleich in den 1970ern wurden die ersten LHRH-Analoga als Spritze erfunden und eingeführt, die eine gegengeschlechtliche Therapie unnötig machten und durch eine Testosteron-Entzugstherapie ersetzten. Nachteil war die tägliche Spritze in der Anfangszeit. Heute gibt es ja sogar 1-Jahresdepots

Die heute für Männer verschreibbaren Östroide (v.a. das Estramustin) haben noch immer diese Nebenwirkungen und sollen deshalb nur unter Gerinnungshemmung genommen werden. Empfohlen wird Marcumar....
Man darf davon ausgehen, dass Männern ähnliches auch bei für Frauen verschreibbarem Östrogen wie Ethinylestradiol blüht.

Bis zur Zulassung der neuen Second-Line-Chemotherapeutika und der neuen hocheffektiven sekundären Hormonmanipulation (Abirateron, bald auch TAK 700 ("Orteronel") und MDV 3100) gab es ein paar Jahre, in den das tatsächlich wieder diskutiert wurde (, weil man einfach nichts weiteres hatte).
Spätestens seit Sommer 2011 ist eine derartige Therapie jedoch völlig out (Zulassung Abirateron und Cabazitaxel).

Grüße

MS

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Bis zur Zulassung der neuen Second-Line-Chemotherapeutika und der neuen hocheffektiven sekundären Hormonmanipulation (Abirateron, bald auch TAK 700 ("Orteronel") und MDV 3100) gab es ein paar Jahre, in den das tatsächlich wieder diskutiert wurde (, weil man einfach nichts weiteres hatte).
> Spätestens seit Sommer 2011 ist eine derartige Therapie jedoch völlig out (Zulassung Abirateron und Cabazitaxel).


Das finde ich nun nicht sehr fair den Patienten in schwieriger Situation gegenüber. Nach Versagen der Erstlinien Therapie (Hormonblockade) sind die Leitlinien-Optionen klar - Chemo! Abiraterone (ZYTIGA®) ist als Zweitlinientherapie nicht zugelassen und zu MDV3100 hatte ich in einem anderen Thread folgendes geschrieben:




> Wer jetzt MDV3100 in seinen Therapieplan schon mal einbauen will, sollte vorsichtig sein. Die Studie (MDV3100 shows survival benefit in Phase III AFFIRM trial) wurde entblindet, was seit dem 03-NOV-2011 bekannt ist. Trotzdem muss diese Studie zu einem ordentlichem Abschluss gebracht werden, d.h. der Endpunkt OS (overall survival) muss ermittelt werden. Anschliessend wird das Ergebnis vorgestellt und der FDA eingereicht, die es noch mal bewerten. Mit sehr viel Glück erfolgt dann eine Zulassung Ende 2012, eher 2013 in den USA.
> ...
> Auch wenn das ein spannendes Medikament ist, liegt seine Stärke wahrscheinlich eher in der Anwendung VOR Chemotherapie, als Zweitlinien Hormonblockade. Studien (PREVAIL) laufen. Es gibt dafür ein bewährtes Behandlungsprotokoll mit LEUKINE+KETOKONAZOL+ESTRADIOL (~80% Ansprechrate) aber das ist nicht offiziell zugelassen und Off-Label zu teuer. Hier könnte MDV3100 als zugelassene Alternative eine therapeutische Lücke füllen. Das wird aber sicher noch erheblich länger dauern... leider.


Als Alternative zur Chemo sind Zweitlinien ADTs schon eine Überlegung wert.




> Vorsicht, das ist ein gefährliches Fazit, man sollte die Vorgeschichte kennen:...


Sie sind nun noch nicht lange hier im Forum unterwegs, sonst wüssten Sie, dass wir die für Prostatakrebs so wichtige Hormonblockade in allen Spielarten immer wieder ausführlich diskutiert hatten. In diesem Zusammenhang sind natürlich auch die drei VACURG Studien beleuchtet worden. Sie zeigen einen signifikanten Rückgang der krankheitsspezifischen Sterblichkeit, aber eine starke Erhöhung der Herz-Kreislauftodesrate, so dass sich das am Ende ausgleicht. Dies gilt bis heute als "Beweis", das Hormonblockade (ADT) nicht lebensverlängernd wirkt. Neuere Erkenntnisse, dass z.B. transdermale Verabreichung von Erstradio weit weniger Nebenwirkungen verursachen, und somit der therapeutische Nutzen wieder in den Vordergrund tritt bleiben unberücksichtigt:

_"CONCLUSIONS: These results suggest that transdermal estradiol reduces thrombophilic activation in men with advanced prostate cancer, and protects against the risk of thrombosis."
_
Anders als noch bei den VACURG Studien würde man aktuell auch eine Intervention bei entspr. Nebenwirkungen einleiten. 

Wie sieht sowas heute aus? Erst mal eine kurze Vorstellung (Kasuistik), begleitet durch den immer rührigen Tomsz Beer. 
Was ist die Theorie hinter Östrogen basierter Zweitlinien ADT? Wie ist die Wirkung von Östrogene auf Prostatakrebs?

Die Antwort ist, dass es mindestens zwei verschiedene Mechanismen gibt. Zuerst senkt Östrogen den Testosteronspiegel. Dies ist ein sehr gut etabliert Wirkmechanismus. Sowohl DES als auch Estradiol sind sehr effektiv bei der Abschaltung der Produktion von Testosteron. Misst man den Testosteronspiegel bei entsprechend behandelten Patienten, erkennt man, dass Östrogen Pflaster ebenso wirksam wie LUPRON® bei der Reduktion des Serum-Testosteronspiegel sind. Östrogen wirkt aber auch auf die Zellen durch die Bindung an den Östrogen Rezeptor. Brustkrebszellen haben den Östrogen-Rezeptor-alpha und die Bindung an diesen Rezeptor stimuliert das Wachstum von Brustkrebs. Prostatakrebs-Zellen haben den Östrogen-Rezeptor-beta und wenn Östrogen an diesen Rezeptor bindet, kann der Krebs aufhören zu wachsen und stirb ab (Apoptose). Ich denke schon, dass das ein wichtiges Wirkprinzip darstellt. Man konnte zeigen, dass wenn der Prostatakrebs trotz Erstlinien-ADT (LUPRON® ect.) weiter wächst, die Applikation von transdermalem Östrogen, starke therapeutische Wirkung hat, ohne den Testosteronwert weiter zu beeinflussen!

Für viele Patienten, ist diese Therapieform die am wenigsten giftige, nebenwirkungsärmste Form der Hormontherapie. Sie verursacht keine Hitzewallungen, keinen Knochenschwund oder Libidoverlust, die Knochendichte steigt oft während der Behandlung an, da Östrogen ist ein starker Wachstumsfaktor für den Knochen ist. Zur Wirksamkeit und Verträglichkeit von Östrogen bei Prostatakrebs sind dutzende Studien durchgeführt worden. Ihre Kollegen Prof. Wassersug aber auch der bekannte Paul Schellhammer, beides selbst Betroffene, haben da geforscht und etliche Papers veröffentlicht. Sie sind auch für uns erreichbar.

In diesem Sinne:* There is Hope!*

----------


## M Schostak

> Das finde ich nun nicht sehr fair den Patienten in schwieriger Situation gegenüber. 
> Für viele Patienten, ist diese Therapieform die am wenigsten giftige, nebenwirkungsärmste Form der Hormontherapie.


Wir haben für die aktuelle Version der  S3-Leitlinien 2011 nochmal alle zur Verfügung stehene Literatur unter die Lupe genommen und dann folgenden Text verfasst (Empfehlung 6.27 und 6.28, Seite 170):

"Zahlreiche Substanzen sind zur sekundären Hormondeprivation des unter primärer AD progredienten PCa getestet worden (z. B. Kortikosteroide, Ketoconazol, Aminoglutethimid, *Östrogene, Progestagen*, Tamoxifen, Somatostatin-Inhibitoren, Retinoide, Calcitriol). Dabei zeigte sich lediglich für die Kortikosteroidtherapie eine nachgewiesene Wirksamkeit bezüglich klinisch relevanter Endpunkte [717; 723]. Dies bestätigte sich in der Update –Recherche 2011. Die einzige identifizierte randomisierte kontrollierte Studie zur Gabe von Kortikosteroiden im Vergleich zu einer zusätzlichen Gabe des selektiven Östrogenrezeptor-Modulators (SERM) *Diethylstilbestrol* ergab *keinen statistisch signifikanten Benefit* für die zusätzliche Gabe des SERM"


Ich finde es richtig, eine Therapie nicht zu empfehlen, die laut diesem Text keine Wirksamkeit, aber mögliche Nebenwirkungen hat. Es handelt sich nicht um eine Psychotherapie.


   Ich finde den Begriff der Fairness übrigens in  diesem Zusammenhang ziemlich unangemessen, denn schließlich wird der behandelnde Arzt immer nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen beraten.  Unfair  finde ich hingegen den Hinweis auf meine bisher kurze Aktivität im  Forum. Urologie betreibe ich schon einen Weile.

Die Kollegen  Wassersug und Schelhammer haben ein einziges Review (und keine  Originalarbeit) zum Thema Östrogen bei Prostatkrebs publiziert (J Urol  Jan 2011). Im Fazit steht: "Prospective studies on the ability of  parenteral estrogen to preserve sexual interest at greater than castrate level in patients with prostate cancer are warranted."

Die Leitlinien haben aus der Forderung, das wir mehr Studien brauchen, keine neuen Infos gezogen.

Grüße

MS

----------


## LowRoad

Wenn Sie meine Stellungsnahme als "unangemessen" empfinden, dann erklären Sie mir doch bitte mal, wie das gemeint ist:




> ...Spätestens seit Sommer 2011 ist eine derartige Therapie jedoch völlig out (Zulassung Abirateron und Cabazitaxel)...


Das impliziert doch, dass die Patienten seit Sommer 2011 z.B. Abiraterone als Zweitlinien ADT erhalten können - das wäre falsch! Zumindest nicht ohne Privatrezept.

Weiterhin danke ich Ihnen für den Begriff der _"Psychotherapie"_ im Zusammenhang mit ADT - den kannte ich noch nicht. Oft wird von _"PSA Kosmetik"_ o.ä. gesprochen, was bedeutet, dass man persönlich keinen Sinn drin sieht. In Ihrer langen urologischen Tätigkeit (richtig so?) haben Sie aber sicher mitbekommen, dass es eine Gruppe unerschrockener Leitlinienunabhängiger-Patienten gibt, die das erstmal nicht schreckt. Das diese Therapien nie in die Leitlinien einziehen werden, weil die dafür erforderlichen Studien nicht durchführbar sind, ist klar, und bedeutet nicht, dass sie prinzipiell unwirksam wären.

*ACS:* 
_"Other androgen-suppressing drugs: Estrogens were once the main alternative to orchiectomy for men with advanced prostate cancer. Because of their possible side effects (including blood clots and breast enlargement), estrogens have been largely replaced by LHRH analogs and anti-androgens. 
Still, estrogens may be tried if androgen deprivation is no longer working."
_
*EAU:* 
_"12.3.2 Renewed interest in oestrogens
There are three main reasons for the renewed interest in using oestrogens to treat PCa._
_1. LHRH agonists have a number of deleterious side-effects and their long-term widespread use is costly, while oestrogens suppress testosterone levels and do not seem to lead to bone loss and cognitive decline (level of evidence: 3).__2. In phase II trials with patients diagnosed with hormone-refractory PCa (HRPC), oestrogenic compounds (DES, DES-diphosphate) have induced prostate-specific antigen (PSA) response rates as high as 86%.__3. A new oestrogen receptor-ß (ER-ß), possibly involved in prostate tumorigenesis, has been discovered.__12.3.3 Strategies to counteract the cardiotoxicity of oestrogen therapy
Two strategies have been used to try to neutralise the cardiotoxicity that is the main drawback of oestrogen therapy:_
_parenteral route of administration  so avoiding first-pass hepatic metabolism;__cardiovascular-protecting agents."_-
Die Fakten liegen auf dem Tisch und entscheiden darf jeder selbst - Chemo oder Zweitlinien-ADT.
Grüsse - LR

----------


## M Schostak

> Das impliziert doch, dass die Patienten seit Sommer 2011 z.B. Abiraterone als Zweitlinien ADT erhalten können - das wäre falsch! Zumindest nicht ohne Privatrezept.
> 
> Die Fakten liegen auf dem Tisch und entscheiden darf jeder selbst - Chemo oder Zweitlinien-ADT.
> Grüsse - LR


Ich habe natürlich nicht gemeint, Cabazitaxel oder Abiraterone vor der Standard-Chemo, zu geben, sondern, dass man in Anbetracht so vieler neuer Optionen in weiteren Linien  die Phase der sekundären Hormonmanipulationen nicht mehr bis in die Ewigkeit ausdehnen muss, mit was auch immer. 

Danke für die EAU-Hinweise. 

Zu viel Testosteron in der Diskussion. 

Tschüß.

MS

----------


## Hans60

Ich bin enttäuscht, dass zwei so begeistert engagierte Forumsteilnehmer,  die jeder sicher das Beste wollen, sich auf diese Art "streiten". 
Ich  finde aber den Austausch der Argumente an sich belebend und für mich  z.B. äußerst hilfreich, da jede Menge (für mich) neue Info in kürzester  Zeit kompakt zusammengefasst sind.
Obwohl ich mich noch nicht so  lange mit PCa beschäftigen muß, staune ich und versuch mich daran zu  gewöhnen, dass es ständig kontroverse Ansichten und Aussagen gibt, weil  man eben wohl doch noch viel zu wenig weiß (sonst wären wir vielleicht alle  schnell geheilt)
Darum danke ich euch beiden für die Weitergabe eures umfangreichen Wissens.
Das ist es was mich wieder aufbaut.
lg
Hans

----------


## JürgenS

> Ich habe natürlich nicht gemeint, Cabazitaxel oder Abiraterone vor der Standard-Chemo, zu geben, sondern, dass man in Anbetracht so vieler neuer Optionen in weiteren Linien  die Phase der sekundären Hormonmanipulationen nicht mehr bis in die Ewigkeit ausdehnen muss, mit was auch immer.


Das bedeutet also, dass sie nach Kastrationsresistenz eine leitlinienkonforme Chemo mit den bekannten Nebenwirkungen, und dann nach Versagen Abiraterone/Cabazitaxel. von denen man nicht weiss ob und wie lange sie wirksam sind, einer Zweitlinien ADT mit Ketokonazole bzw. Östrogenen vorziehen würden?
Selbst wenn die Wirksamkeit einer Therapie mit Keto oder Östrogen zeitlich begrenzt ist, auf sechs Monate oder so, würde ich sie doch dazwischen schieben, auch wenn dadurch vielleicht das Gesamtüberleben nicht verlängert wird, allein wegen der besseren LQ.

JürgenS

----------


## JürgenS

> Hallo LowRoad.
> Sie scheinen ja der absolute Spezialist hier im Forum zu sein,
> sind Sie so freundlich und verraten mir was Sie beruflich so arbeiten
> Gruß und frohe Weihnachten 
> Joh.BO


Also ich würde ja vorlegen.

JürgenS

----------


## M Schostak

> Das bedeutet also, dass sie nach Kastrationsresistenz eine leitlinienkonforme Chemo mit den bekannten Nebenwirkungen, und dann nach Versagen Abiraterone/Cabazitaxel. von denen man nicht weiss ob und wie lange sie wirksam sind, einer Zweitlinien ADT mit Ketokonazole bzw. Östrogenen vorziehen würden?
> Selbst wenn die Wirksamkeit einer Therapie mit Keto oder Östrogen zeitlich begrenzt ist, auf sechs Monate oder so, würde ich sie doch dazwischen schieben, auch wenn dadurch vielleicht das Gesamtüberleben nicht verlängert wird, allein wegen der besseren LQ.
> 
> JürgenS


  Nein, so kann man das natürlich nicht sagen. Ketokonazol und viele andere Maßnahmen der sek. Manipulation sind aus meiner Sicht in jedem Fall weiter indiziert, sofern es sich nicht um Östrogene handelt. Die beiden Substanzen kann man vom Wirkangriff auch nicht vergleichen. Ketokonazol ist sozusagen der unspezifischere Vorläufer von Abirateron.
Die individuelle Einschätzung, welche Gefahr oder mögliche Beeinträchtigung der Lebensqualität entweder durch Östrogene oder durch Chemo schwerer wiegt, ist ja offensichtlich sehr unterschiedlich (siehe verschiedene Kommentare). Ich habe Fälle mit schweren thromboembolischen Komplikationen (inkl. Todesfall) gesehen und bin deshalb den Östrogenen heute nicht gerade zugeneigt.

In Anbetracht der fehlenden weiteren Optionen, war man jahrelang gezwungen, das Thema sekundäre Homonmanipulation sehr bis zu lange auszureizen. Dabei ist sicher das eine oder andere Mal ein Zustand enstanden, der besser und früher chemotherapiert gehört hätte. Bei richtiger Indikation (und v.a. vorhanderer Symptomatik) verbessert die Chemo sehr wahrscheinlich die Lebensqualität (Pond, G.R. et al. ASCO 2006).

Im symptomatischen Stadium kommt es auf Ort, Ausdehnung und Lage der symptomverursachenden Metastasen an. Die richtige Empfehlung sollte interdisziplinär erörtert und gegeben werden. 
Leider sind wir alle keine Propheten und können rel. schlecht vorhersagen, was dem Einzelnen wirklich am besten hilft.


  Zitat S3-Leitlinien:
Patienten mit symptomatischer progredienter Erkrankung unter medikamentöser
Kastration können je nach Manifestation der Erkrankung folgende therapeutische
Konzepte angeboten werden:
Chemotherapie
hormonablative Therapie
Gabe von Steroiden (Dexamethason, Prednisolon, Prednison)
Gabe von Bisphosphonaten/Anti-RANKL-Antikörper
lokale perkutane Strahlentherapie
Radionuklidtherapie
symptombezogene Supportivtherapie

 

  Ob und wann der Schritt zur Chemo im asymptomatschen Stadium richtig ist, ist besonders schwierig. 
  Eine Verbesserung des Überlebensvorteils bei frühzeitigem Beginn der Chemotherapie im asymptomatischen Stadium gegenüber einem Therapiebeginn bei Symptomen ist nicht erwiesen, denn eine randomisierte kontrollierte Studie zum Nutzen einer frühen Therapie (bei asymptomatischen Patienten) versus einer späteren Therapie (bei symptomatischen Patienten) gibt es bisher nicht. 

  Die Evidenz für die genannten Optionen der sekundären Hormonmanipulation ist aber auch sehr schwach und wenig aussagekräftig, weshalb eine klare Empfehlung zur Art einer sekundären AD nicht gegeben werden kann (Ich wundere mich doch ziemlich, dass die gleiche Literatur von den Deutschen S3-Experten anderes gewertet wird, als von den europäischen; das dokumentiert, wie groß die Unsicherheit ist)

Fazit S3-Leitlinien:

Patienten mit asymptomatischer progredienter Erkrankung unter Androgendeprivation kann unter Aufklärung über Nutzen und Nebenwirkungen eine Chemotherapie angeboten werden bei:

·          raschem PSA-Anstieg (PSAD < 3 Monate) 
·          Progression in der Bildgebung 
·          PSA-Anstieg und Therapiewunsch.


Grüße für ein schönes Fest

MS

----------


## hartmuth

Medizinisches Fachwissen kann man sich in Teilbereichen aneigenen und durchaus auch fundierter und aktueller halten als so mancher mit  Doktoren- oder Professorentitel, v.a. wenn diese in Ihrem Praxisbetrieb wenig Zeit für Weiterbildung finden oder sich hochmütig über Kritik und abweichende Sichtweisen stellen. Zumal für einen akademisch Gebildeten besteht nicht unbedingt ein unüberbrückbarer Graben zum medizinischen Fachbereich, der dem Laien für immer verschlossen bleiben müßte. Mediziner sind keine Halbgötter mit unerreichbarem Fachwissen. Leider sind sie das für viele Patienten und leider wollen auch nicht wenige Mediziner das so und keine selbstbestimmten Patienten.

Es ist unseren Fachärzten hier im Forum hoch anzurechnen, wenn sie hier mit uns sprechen, zur Klärung beitragen und vor allem auch aus Ihrem Erfahrungshintergrund berichten können. Ich lerne gerne aus ihren Beiträgen, muß jedoch nicht alles kritiklos übernehmen, denn ich habe verdammt viel gelesen und schlau gemacht über den Prostatakrebs wie viele andere hier auch. Bei unserer Krankheit gibt es Statistiken und Erfahrungen und es gibt den Einzelfall. Der kann immer jenseits des Vermuteten liegen. Deshalb gibt es auch keine absoluten Wahrheiten, die jemand vertreten müßte, und deshalb kann man auch unterschiedliche Standpunkte austauschen, im gegenseitigen Respekt, ob mit oder ohne Titel, so wie es auch unterschiedliche Standpunkte gibt unter den Medizinern selbst.
Auf unsere dringendsten Fragen wissen ohnehin auch die Mediziner keine Antwort.

----------


## JürgenS

> Die individuelle Einschätzung, welche Gefahr oder mögliche Beeinträchtigung der Lebensqualität entweder durch Östrogene oder durch Chemo schwerer wiegt, ist ja offensichtlich sehr unterschiedlich (siehe verschiedene Kommentare). Ich habe Fälle mit schweren thromboembolischen Komplikationen (inkl. Todesfall) gesehen und bin deshalb den Östrogenen heute nicht gerade zugeneigt.


In der Tat. Orales Östrogen geht einher mit kardiovaskulären Problemen und Thrombose  .Bei perkutaner Applikation mit Östrogenpflastern werden diese Risiken allerdings minimiert. Zur Sicherheit könnte man ja noch zusätzlich macumarisieren.                   

Als nicht zu vernachlässigender Vorteil wäre der Erhalt  oder die Verbesserung der Knochendichte zu nennen, wie LR ja schon erwähnt hatte. Denn LHRH Analoga fördern den Knochenschwund und ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Betroffenebei bei dieser Art ADT in die  Osteoporosefalle getappt sind. In letzter Zeit scheint die Ärzteschaft was Osteoporose betrifft etwas sensibilisiert zu sein. Ich würde mir aber wünschen, dass man mit mehr Nachdruck auf die Gefahren der Osteoporose hinweist.               

Mein Arzt wird auch nicht müde mich daran zu erinnern, dass auch bei LHRH Analoga ein erhöhtes Thromboserisiko besteht. Ich nehme vor längeren Flügen deshalb immer Aspirin.

Ich glaube, dass eine Therapie mit Östrogenen in der Hand eines kompetenten Arztes in Erwägung gezogen werden kann, besonders für Betroffene, die einer Chemo nichts abgewinnen können.

JürgenS

----------


## M Schostak

> Ich nehme vor längeren Flügen deshalb immer Aspirin.
> JürgenS


Lieber JürgenS, 
Der Ansatz ist gut, aber ASS ist laut den entsprechenden internistischen Leitlinien nicht zur Thromboseprophgylaxe geeignet bzw. wirkt nicht. Für Nichtinternisten schwer zu verstehen, aber man muss niedermolekulares Heparin spritzen (z.B. Clexane, Fraxiparin o.ä.).(Leitlinie Prophylaxe der venösen Thromboembolie Stand 2010)
Das mache ich selbst auch seit einigen Jahren auf Langstreckenflügen.

Grüße

MS

----------


## JürgenS

> Der Ansatz ist gut, aber ASS ist laut den entsprechenden internistischen Leitlinien nicht zur Thromboseprophgylaxe geeignet bzw. wirkt nicht. Für Nichtinternisten schwer zu verstehen, aber man muss niedermolekulares Heparin spritzen (z.B. Clexane, Fraxiparin o.ä.).(Leitlinie Prophylaxe der venösen Thromboembolie Stand 2010)
> Das mache ich selbst auch seit einigen Jahren auf Langstreckenflügen.


Lieber Dr. Schostak,
Vielen Dank für den Tip. Werde meinen Urologen demnächst darauf ansprechen (er hatte mir ASS empfohlen).

Grüsse aus dem unweihnachtlichen Norden

JürgenS

----------


## LowRoad

> Grüße für ein schönes Fest
> MS


Ihnen auch frohe Weihnachten, und danke für den Tip mit Heparin, werde ich zukünftig auch so machen!

Yesterday is past, tomorrow is future, today is a gift, that's why it's called present.

----------

